
MarsDB – plain js database with Promise API, MongoDB syntax and live queries - c58
https://github.com/c58/marsdb
======
c58
MarsDB is useful as a Model layer in MVC applications.

It has bindings for Angular ([https://github.com/c58/marsdb-
angular](https://github.com/c58/marsdb-angular)) and React (Relay inspired,
[https://github.com/c58/marsdb-react](https://github.com/c58/marsdb-react)).

Data can be persisted in LocalStorage, WebSQL, IndexedDB (with LocalForage) or
on the disk (with LevelUP if using with node.js). Write new storage manager is
very simple (just implement StorageManager interface).

It also has something like MongoDB's aggregation framework, but with plain js
interface.

Cursor returned by "find" is observable. If something changed in the
collection that related to the query, then observer will be invoked again.

It works in any JS environment: browser, Electron, NW.js, node.js

It's just a concept i'm happy to hear your opinion. Thank you.

